# Dont Throw your CD-RW if it is not working



## goldy_connect (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello all,

It is known to us that WINDOWS 98 SE is Old, but there is something in this OS which is still useful.

If you are using CD-RW and it is not working properly after some writing or erasing attempts don't throw it. Use WINDOWS 98 SE, and within windows 98 se, erase your CD-RW using NERO BURNING SOFTWARE or ANYOTHER at a MAXIMUM SPEED.
Voila, UR CD-RW is now working. 

JUST TRY IT!!!!


----------



## arunks (Oct 27, 2007)

what????????????????????  how is it possible


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 27, 2007)

Just as possible as Windows going *Open Source* in 2008?


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

very very weird


----------



## azzu (Oct 27, 2007)

^ weird and in Wrong section


----------



## Sykora (Oct 27, 2007)

For me, it's cheaper to throw away the CD-RW than to go through the pain of installing Windows 98, and then Installing Nero, and then wiping the disc.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2007)

First I need to find a non working CD-RW.. and its drivers for Win98.. then um last but not the least .. I need to find Win98.. I have never used that sh!t except in browsing centers.


----------



## bikdel (Oct 27, 2007)

^^^ hes talking about the media, not the drive lol... 

anywyas i wont go over all that pain for a 50 buck thingy


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 27, 2007)

Infact i agree on some extend.. Windows 98SE is long known for its capabilites to read from media which is rejected by other version of Windows like 2000 or XP or now Vista...

but i dont agree on the point that if the hardware it self is damaged then no software could actually read the disk


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 29, 2007)

This must be a fluke. Exceptions cannot be taken as a rule


----------



## azzu (Oct 29, 2007)

i agree with CHOTo


----------



## evewin89 (Oct 29, 2007)

if it would be the problem of DRIVE lens then?what?


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 7, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> no frds ..... have encountered this 2 ...... i had win 98 & xp .... some cds did get recognized in xp bt in 98 they just poped out ........


Fully Agree. Some cds with "Invalid Ms-Dos Function Error" during copy


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 16, 2007)

My system doesn't support 98


----------



## goldy_connect (Nov 16, 2007)

phreak0ut said:
			
		

> My system doesn't support 98


 
I am not asking to install windows 98 in your system. You can try it in your friends or your near and dear computer where windows 98 is installed. Otherwise sorry.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 16, 2007)

It was just a matter of LUCK and not some hidden feature in Windows 98 that made your CD work. 
And my system does not support Windows 98.


----------



## goldy_connect (Nov 17, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> It was just a matter of LUCK and not some hidden feature in Windows 98 that made your CD work.
> And my system does not support Windows 98.


 
Before writing this tutorial I had tested this on 5 CD-RWs which are not readable by WinXP/NT.. When I complete erase all this CD-RWs in Windows 98 SE, All Cd-RWs works perfectly in All OSs.
It was not a bit of LUCk, because Luck not favour you all time. So, it is something special in Windows 98.
Although my system is also not support win98, I am try it on my friends computer. Do it.


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2007)

the best feature of 98 that i miss a lot is  .... u can view different volumes of a multi session disc by just right clicking and choosing the volume trust me it was/is the best way to not show things to ppl....


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 17, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^ and from where u got 5 non-wrkin cd-rw???
its impossible if the hardware is corrupt no software can repair it!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 17, 2007)

Cool.
I am missing Windows 98.It was robust & a speedy OS.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 17, 2007)

Yaar why some of you do unnecessary nagging? he's just saying that it happens on Win 98. If you can, do it, otherwise dont. Whats the point of saying all that stuff. I am sorry if i'm sounding rude but it kinda feels awkward when on Digit forum people do childish things.

I do agree, Win 98 is a lil better at reading damaged CDROM media, although not true for DVDs (perhaps because of their smaller track width). When i had both of them in dual boot config, 98 use to read some CDs rejected by XP. But it hanged many times while doing that. XP and Vista sometimes have problems, maybe because of the extra HAL layer in them. Vista has improved a lil in my personal openion over XP though.



			
				Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Cool.
> I am missing Windows 98.It was robust & a speedy OS.



It was speedy but robust   what are you saying man 



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> the best feature of 98 that i miss a lot is  .... u can view different volumes of a multi session disc by just right clicking and choosing the volume trust me it was/is the best way to not show things to ppl....



Just FYI, The multisession viewing and switching capability was added by Nero in 98. It was not by default present there.


----------



## goldy_connect (Nov 20, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> the best feature of 98 that i miss a lot is .... u can view different volumes of a multi session disc by just right clicking and choosing the volume trust me it was/is the best way to not show things to ppl....


 
Thanks,

I am 100% agree with you. Old is always ever gold.



			
				Krazy_About_Technology said:
			
		

> Yaar why some of you do unnecessary nagging? he's just saying that it happens on Win 98. If you can, do it, otherwise dont. Whats the point of saying all that stuff. I am sorry if i'm sounding rude but it kinda feels awkward when on Digit forum people do childish things.
> 
> I do agree, Win 98 is a lil better at reading damaged CDROM media, although not true for DVDs (perhaps because of their smaller track width). When i had both of them in dual boot config, 98 use to read some CDs rejected by XP. But it hanged many times while doing that. XP and Vista sometimes have problems, maybe because of the extra HAL layer in them. Vista has improved a lil in my personal openion over XP though.
> 
> ...


 
Yeh, that's true I am asking them to try not install windows 98. I am describing some important features of windows 98. If you have windows 98, then proceed otherwise just forget it.



			
				Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Cool.
> I am missing Windows 98.It was robust & a speedy OS.


 
Yes it itue windows 98 is fast and robust. It has some special feature which we miss.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> the best feature of 98 that i miss a lot is .... u can view different volumes of a multi session disc by just right clicking and choosing the volume trust me it was/is the best way to not show things to ppl....


 
I am agree with u. Windows 98 is better to view the volumes of multisession disc.



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^^^ and from where u got 5 non-wrkin cd-rw???
> its impossible if the hardware is corrupt no software can repair it!!


 
Some of the cd-rws is mine and some from my friends circle.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 20, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Just as possible as Windows going *Open Source* in 2008?



 windows going open source.... now dats cool....may b i can also get ma name in da credits...lolz


----------

